# Officer Brad Treat



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Officer*
*Brad Treat*
United States Department of Agriculture - Forest Service Law Enforcement and Investigations, U.S. Government

End of Watch: Wednesday, June 29, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 38

*Tour:* 15 years

*Badge #* 1695

*Cause:* Animal related

*Location:* Montana

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Officer Brad Treat was killed when he was attacked by a grizzly bear in the Great Gate area of Flathead National Forest in Montana.

He was riding his mountain bike on the Green Gate/Half Moon trail system when he rode around a blind curve and encountered a grizzly bear on the trail. It is believed that neither the bear nor Officer Treat were aware of each other's presence. The bear attacked Officer Treat, inflicting fatal wounds. Another rider with Officer Treat was able to flee the area without injury and alert authorities of the incident.

Despite a large search, the bear believed responsible for the attack could not be located.

Officer Treat had served with the United States Forest Service Law Enforcement and Investigations for 15 years and had previously served with the National Park Service. He is survived by his wife.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Director David Ferrell
United States Department of Agriculture - Forest Service Law Enforcement and Investigations
1400 Independence Ave
LEI - Mail Stop 1140
Washington, DC 20250

Phone: (703) 605-4690


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I left a message on ODMP. A moment ago I read the thread about the bear cubs being rescued, then I come here to this thread. It was unintentional.


----------

